# R33 GTR Rear subframe with arms.



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

After a cheap frame minus diff and shafts. 

R33 vspec


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ron at RK might still have my old one, worth asking.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

[redacted] said:


> After a cheap frame minus diff and shafts.
> 
> R33 vspec


Hi


We have one give us a call:thumbsup:


Regards MGT


----------

